# Help with grilled, not smoked, pineapple



## gt2003 (Mar 22, 2008)

My wife and i went to eat at a Brazilian steak house about a month ago.  They served the different food items on long skeweres and would make their way around to the different tables then cut you off whatever you wanted.  They had a variety of meats as well as grilled pineapple.  I am wanting to grill a pineapple tomorrow but would like a little advice.  

Should I grill it with the skin on or off?

Give me an idea of what you all have done in the past so I can make it a hit tomorrow.  Thanks, Greg


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 22, 2008)

Try this
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hea...ecipes/NU00318
Andy.


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 23, 2008)

I make a salsa that uses pineapple.  I carve the skin off and slice them in 1/2" slices.  I keep the core in them and cut around it after it's been cooked.  If you are going to serve them intact, cut the core out before hand.  Coat them with EVOO and grill them over a hot fire.  I can't really help you out with time, but you are looking for a brown charred color; just before they turn black.

If you are talking about cooking them whole, I'm not really sure other than I would cut them long-ways down the core and lay them flat, with the skin still on.  I think you will get better flavor in slices though.

Let us know.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I like to cut the outer layer off, slice the pineapple into rings, brush them with butter and sprinkle with brown sugar. Then grill on both sides for a few minutes.
They mess up the grill, but are very tasty.


----------



## bassman (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry I didn't see this post earlier, but here's how I fix mine. I cut off top and bottom, stand upright and cut into eights. Lay each section down and fillet off the skin. Place pieces in a gallon ZipLock bag. The marinade: 1/2 Cup honey, 2 Tbsp lemon juice, 1/2 tsp ground ginger, 1/2 tsp Nutmeg and 2 jiggers dark rum. Marinade for 2-3 hours. Use skewers (I used soaked bamboo) and grilled just until they had nice grill marks all around, basting until the marinade was used up. You wouldn't believe the burst of flavor! This was served with rib eye steak, lobster tails and King crab! Lordy, I'm still stuffed. Keith


----------



## gt2003 (Mar 25, 2008)

I forgot to come back and post pics.  The Pineapple was awesome.  I cut off the top and bottom then removed the outer sking.  I sliced it into rings and left the core in.  I didn't use any marinade at all.  I simply placed it on the grill just long enough to heat it thoroughly and make a few light grill marks.  Here are a couple of pics.  Next time I'll try a honey based marinade/baste solution.  I've got another pineapple to go.  Thanks again, Greg


----------

